# ~ Paints, Roans and Appaloosas -- Send in those pictures (^_^)



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Here is Abby  
































































I have so many more..but I might stop here


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

oh boy ! 
 

Here is marshmellow ! 

























And here is one of our Colts: (reg Name) Oha Swift n rapid boy


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh my stars! He is beautiful Mustang!! My mom would steal him in a heart beat!

Chester, she is SO cute! Haha, she gets the same look my appy does, "okay woman! No more pictures! Just let me be!"

Here is my baby boy Indy: 








He is on the skinny side, he just had a growth spurt. He was wormed on Saturday, and is on Mare and Foal feed, and has hay and green grass =]

This is him and daddy (daddy is my mom's paint):









And here is my other (bigger) baby boy Bo: (this is a good picture of his spotted butt xD)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Twister! We must have posted at the same time, lol. You paint is stunning! How many months is your colt? Mine is going on six =]


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Oh Indy would look perfect in my paddock, so would Bo and Twisters colt.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Hehe thank you, he is about 7 months. or was it 8? he is our oldest colt and the smallest of them yet ! LOL


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Great pictures everyone. Keep it up. = )

LOL, I really wish I had some paints and appys...just too beautiful...


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ I would die to own a Appy, that was what i was hoping to get, but LOL i took a wrong turn, somewhere in the buying process of my own horse XD


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

*My roan app.*

Here is my 16yr old mare Roxxi.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Billy (aka Crazy Eights cus of the "8's'' on his sides) an Arab/Paint I used to ride:



















~AL615


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is a picture of my gelding, Splash. he is a paint cross... has some arabian traits. so probably a paintxarab.
He is a roan.. you cant really tell in the pics very well. sorry the pictures are so huge!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

OH i didnt know you were supposed to add Roans in this thread.. well in that case.. i got about ... 3 more coming ! 

Two Other Colts. 
Skippin' in the rain









And... Dudes Red Roan Echo

























And my soon to come mare.. twister


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

This is fun!! I have one of each!!

This is a paint I just sold. His name was Harley.He was such a sweet guy, but too lazy when you rode him.

























Next is Reba, my new mare. Shes an Appy, that has roan coloring. 
























Next is Cochise, my old man. I have had him since I was 5 and he was a 2 year old. I don't have any recent pics of him right now, hes up in Ohio with my mom. She is bringing him back to me at Thanksgiving, and I cannot wait!
















And last but not least is Dakota.He is a few spot Appy. I had to put him down Oct 5th at the age of 4. He is my heart. And not a day goes by that I dont think of him.
When he was 2,and I was about to pop with my daughter lol.








Kota and my husband

























Oh! And heres my little sisters mare. Shes a walkaloosa. LOL! Shes who I rode while preggo, because shes SOOOOO smooth!


















Sorry for the pic overload!!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't own any of these but I've worked or ridden them



































































A horse I used to have Poncho


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's some more


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a few to share but none of the horses are mine.

This is Jet, he was a 5 year old reg. APHA that I bought, broke, and then sold to a friend.




























This is Prissy, she is a 3 year old reg APHA that I broke for a friend of mine.

This is when I first got her.



























And this is when I sent her home:



















These are some Appy's that my Dad trained and showed a long time ago (like back in the '70s). Sorry for the poor picture quality and color, some of them are scanned off of 30 year old pictures and others are scanned from magazine ad pages.

American Quest:









(not my Dad but a full body pic that was his stud ad in western horseman)









Tumbleweed Devil:









(same issue, not my Dad but better full body pic)









Mighty Dialette:
She didn't have any spots, just a few roany patches that you can kinda see in the pic (my Dad riding her)









Mi Velvet Touch:









And you thought you had a picture overload, BailyJJMommy. LOL.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful spots guys!!! 

Word of Note to Twister- I am going to steal Dudes Red Roan Echo!!! Muahaha! 

ShutupJoe- I am going to steal that lp appy!!!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL! Be glad that my camera is broken, or there would be ALOT more pictures... Maybe for christmas if my hubby loves me! haha **crosses fingers**


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh wow! smrobs your dad is awesome!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Why thank you, I kinda think so too. I only wish I was 1/10th the horseman that he is. But maybe with 30 more years experience, I might be. LOL.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

haha ChevyPrincess, He is a handful ! 
But you cant have him  youll have to go through my dad first, Every horse other than Indigo, and if twister comes, is his, Indigo is mine and if we get twister, well she will be mine too


----------



## Horselady44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Heres a few of my past horses,
This was Sweetie. My pride and joy and first baby. I lost her last winter to colic:-( RIP beautiful girl








Riding backwards:lol:








This was a horse I had in for training...she was a roan Appy/clyde cross Sorry...just have a butt shot of her








And this was our baby from this year...we just sold him in October
























Him at his new home!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. American Quest was stunning! smrobs, your dad must have been brilliant...wow

All the pictures are looking good. And no worries about a picture overload, LOL, there is no such thing here. There is always plenty of space here for pretty horses. :wink:

And I'm sorry for those few that have lost their horses. They were beautiful.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He certainly was beautiful but he was nearly unmanageable. He had been spoiled so badly that no-one else could handle him. And unfortunately, the only way my Dad managed was to inflict pain on him, that is all he respected. He mysteriously died about 3 months after my Dad stopped working for the owner. Supposedly, a bunch of blister beetles got in his hay but that was virtually unheard of in that area. To this day, we all believe that he was murdered for the insurance money because no one could handle him.

Anyway, I apologize, that was completely off topic.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Chevy-That little Appy sold for $100!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

smrobs said:


> He certainly was beautiful but he was nearly unmanageable. He had been spoiled so badly that no-one else could handle him. And unfortunately, the only way my Dad managed was to inflict pain on him, that is all he respected. He mysteriously died about 3 months after my Dad stopped working for the owner. Supposedly, a bunch of blister beetles got in his hay but that was virtually unheard of in that area. To this day, we all believe that he was murdered for the insurance money because no one could handle him.


Ouch. That is really bad...it is disgusting what people do for money...ugh. Things like that really frustrate me.... :evil:


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

This is Mya she's mine,she's 7 years young, & She is a Paint Pony


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's my friend Lily


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

This is Beau. <3
This Spring/Summer:



















Last Fall/Winter:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

*Tater*

Tater (the bucking one from youtube) is the first one(the appy) I sold him to a family who will use him for trail riding because he obviously didnt enjoy gymkhanas. He was also blind in one eye so i think maybe it was just too much. 

Dozer(my new guy) is the second one(paint). I bought him from a man and woman that barely rode him and he is coming along so well its crazy!!


----------



## ezhuntin (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my mare, Impressive Mayday!
She is a registered paint. She is just weird colored.
Its a "Grey and White". 



























































I love her to death 
The little cross rail was a warm-up,
we kept approaching it sideways for practice for our class.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW, Impressive Mayday is GORGEOUS!! O_O


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Meet Pepe-- i hate to brag........ but..... he's probs the best looking appy u'll ever find (tehehehe i love him sorry)









































































even with little kids he's still adorable!



















and here's my 3 yr old- Rusty - he's a solid well he's reg paint/quarab/areab derive/ quarter and stock. so i guess Pintabian??? or Paint Quarab???










sorry for all the pics!!!!! but i love my appy and my little fella


----------



## ezhuntin (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Anna 
She is awesome.

That is a cute App 
With a nice jump!
I love odd colored horses!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are some pics of my paints ( solid and spotted)
The first one is of course my favorite out of my mare that I gave to a friend. Caddo. The second one is of Dee 13th baby Maggie. The third one is of MW Sky Cutter she is Dee's 12th baby born 3 years ago. Her and Maggie are full sisters. They don't look nothing alike. The fourth pic is of Dee dam of Maggie and Cutter. The fifth pic is of Prancing Timid aka. (PT) she is going to foal out in Feb. 2010. Last but not least is the sire of my babies. My bf stallion introducing (Pocomoonskyeyes) aka. Sky. My boys love him to death. He is 8 years old and has had 3 foal crops. 
The other foal picture is of Chief Snowclouds Sky's 3 year old medicine hat. 
The last foal pic is of Skylar another medicine hat that Sky produced but is now RIP. Sorry for the large pics but I have never managed to get them smaller. Enjoy everyone!!!!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ omg the red ears are adorable! makes him look donkey-ish :mrgreen:

~AL615


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you Skylar was out of a friends mare that was completely blind. He was adorable. Sky lost 3 foals this year. Skylar and my friends other mare twinned no one knew. She wasn't that big. We only knew when we found them. One foal was a solid bay colt looked like mom and the filly was identical to dad she was a sorrel and white paint. That is why I will be there for PT delivery because she has twinned before. I got her from my vet.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. Mayday is real unusual. Pretty too. And she sure can jump. :grin:

And Pepe sure is gorgeous. You don't get many palamino appaloosas around.

Awww....everytime I see Skylar, I want to cry....he was just too cute to go.....


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's my Paint Toby


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks flamingauburnmustang. I want to cry every time I see him too. He knew that he was loved even for just a little while.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Blue (left) and Skye (right), right now, they both are still red (AQHA) or bay roans...but I'm thinking Skye is going to grey out, because she is getting a lot of white on her face. 



Skye again


And does Flicka count? I'm thinking she's got a Rabicano gene, because she's got alot of white flecks all over her body, but for a 10 year old, she's definitely NOT a 'true' roan...She's also sabino...

Almost too shiney to see the white flecks...Lol!But they are there, I promise!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Pepe is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Miss Billie:









































































that's all for now! Hopefully I'll actually have some new pictures soon!

-goingnowhere


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

This is Penny Pony.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow moms2pride! How do you get your horse to shine like that? I'm so jealous...

Miss Billie and Penny Pony are really unsusual colours....especially Miss Billie's face. 

Nice photo's everyone! Keep it up. :grin:


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks to all who complimented Pep  

wow penny pony is so adorable! i love her


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Miss billie to me looks like a character (last pic) for some reason, there is just SOMETHING about her , she also looks very pretty and sweet.

~AL615


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

My boy, Sundance...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! What would you call that leg marking Sundance has? Very unusual...sort of like a full legs stocking that has been cut off at the fetlock. :grin:


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you!

Everyone else has beautiful Horses as well! This is my perfect thread as I love Appys, Paints, and Roans! Haha.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

CrazyChester said:


>


SO cute! One of the best pictures I've seen in a while!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

MaloreyAnimal said:


> Everyone else has beautiful Horses as well! This is my perfect thread as I love Appys, Paints, and Roans! Haha.


LOL. I think they are the "rainbow" horses. All of them are unique too. :grin:


----------



## Jessica07 (Nov 16, 2009)

Skunk


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Chevy-That little Appy sold for $100!


No way! Holy Cow!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Calista:

























Chianti

























Design


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Jewel

























Midnight

























Ruby


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Sage (appy)

























Shakespeare (appy)

























Sierra


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Solitaire

























Spin

























Tango


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow! some of those minis have some amazing color on them!

~AL615


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Tucker


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is my Appy mare, Rain:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Wow mom2pride! How do you get your horse to shine like that? I'm so jealous...
> 
> . :grin:


She's brushed usually, like 2 or 3 times a day...cause I got nothing better to do than play with horses all day (currently the trainer\horse program director of a small school).


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My ex sheltie Moonie, I outgrew him and he'd never be kid broke(just one of those ponies) so I sold him to a family friend who owns a petting zoo/ farm and he is a lazy pasture pony/ trick pony! I loved him soooo much he was the cheekiest lil guy i've ever met, if you were riding him and tapped him with the crop he would kick out with that leg and hed do it with both sides! I smelled impending doom for any child who tried to ride him. hehe
Him trying to eat ashlees face... moohoohaha


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

My 18.2hh 5 year old pinto geilding TAIHOA








































sorry - got a bit carried away :$


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Taihoa, I've got to tell you - I think I'm in love with your boy! WHAT a stunner!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Sierra - 6 yr old paint/pinto mare.


----------



## kittyalie7 (Jun 18, 2009)

First is Amy(Dutch Warmblood), Second is Kitty(Cob), and third is Shadow(American Quarter Horse)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

18.2hh! It doesn't look like there is any draft in the guy! Lol! He is so breathtaking!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Very pretty.


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

here is cupid he is a reg appy half a blue eye well almost [=



















this is charlie he is the appy pony [=



















and this is magic 



















and this is tequila red roan


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

smrobs said:


> These are some Appy's that my Dad trained and showed a long time ago (like back in the '70s). Sorry for the poor picture quality and color, some of them are scanned off of 30 year old pictures and others are scanned from magazine ad pages.
> 
> American Quest:
> 
> ...


I love the look of the old WP and halter horses. Makes me groan and sigh when I look at what is winning in the show pen today.


I would love to get an appy, and that was what I was looking for when my QH mare kind of fell into my lap.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Taihoa said:


> My 18.2hh 5 year old pinto geilding TAIHOA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



18.2!! Holy crap, what did you feed this guy? What breed is he? He is stunning.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Taihoa said:


> My 18.2hh 5 year old pinto geilding TAIHOA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

FOR SALE???? *looks hopefully*


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our APHA mares...

Lead mare "Angel"










The playful one, "Lady"










and our youngest one, "Cinnamon"


----------



## Ravenmoon (Aug 5, 2008)

18.2 hands?! My goodness! And he's gorgeous, too!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> I love the look of the old WP and halter horses. Makes me groan and sigh when I look at what is winning in the show pen today.
> 
> 
> I would love to get an appy, and that was what I was looking for when my QH mare kind of fell into my lap.


 
 I would have given anything to own a horse like Tumbleweed Devil. He was a super nice, mellow, beautiful moving stud. He was only about 14.1hh though. Strangely enough, his son, Devilweed, was almost 16hh. Dad never showed him, but had begun his training when he left the Gigot's ranch. I think I have a pic of him somewhere, let me see.

Here we go, this is the buckskin appy's son.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice photos everyone. I'm loving them. They are all just too gorgeous! :grin:


----------



## Harlow (Nov 30, 2009)

Heres my horse..not a full appy (Hes an appy x qh) but he looks the part!


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

oppps - forgot about this post  Tai is a NZ Sport Horse (Aus. Stock Horse X TB X Stationbred). We have NO idea where his height came from as his sire is 16.1hh and his dam is 16hh. He does have a full brother who is 17.3hh but Tai eclipses him by nearly a hand already and hasn't finished growing yet LOL.
And those who want to steal him HANDS OFF!!!  Although I appreciate the nice comments


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

XivoShowjumper said:


> FOR SALE???? *looks hopefully*


LOL - not on your life! I could never part with this horse


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha i Love Tai hes so stunning =D


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! That is one big horse! Is he a stallion or gelding?


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> Wow! That is one big horse! Is he a stallion or gelding?


he is a geilding, but i wish he had been left entire - he has some amazing attributes he could have passed on.
i work with quite a few stallions and he certainly has a 'stallion' attitude so i guess that will have to do


----------



## sunshineo0o (Oct 15, 2009)

This is my red roan appaloosa mare LoLa


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Chey,
Solitaire and Tucker are gorgeous!!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

MerlotDotOne -- I love the way your red roan is jumping! It's just too cute!

Loving the pictures everyone! Keep them coming! :grin:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

AnnaLover said:


> Chey,
> Solitaire and Tucker are gorgeous!!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My best friend and I on her blue roan QH in a class at the fair








































My 14 year old bay roan Quarter Pony:








When we got her as an 11 year old she was solid bay.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

My pure american paint :3 Romeo.




Bareback trail ^

Romeo and me :3 ^^^


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful horses, everyone! Tai really is stunning 

My 3 fit the categories. My horse, Cody is a Perch/clyde/paint/TB PMU gelding, a real mutt that I think turned out pretty nicely, no markings other than his socks and blaze though. He's about 18 hds, such a sweet boy 









Cody and my daughter's paint, Tahoe playing. You can just barely see Tahoe's little snip of white on his side, he has some roaning and the bald face. He's a Leo Nugget offspring.

















Spirit Bear, our POA gelding with my youngest. Bestest pony in the world!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Well here is Hotrod 
Registered Paint.
He is strawberry roan when he loses his fuzzies..

I've heard bad stories about:
Strawberry Roans
Bald faces, and
Blue eyes..

I got all 3 in one, haha.


































Also, my old horse, Jaybird.
He was a grade paint..


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

*My sweet paint*

LS Tampa is her registered name but I call her Misty
No colours other than the brown but she has a nice star on her front and a tiny white spot on her nose


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

you all have very pretty horses


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's my new appy mare. I love her color and look forward to her roaning out more, though I admit I really wanted a black with a blanket. 

*







*

*









*


















The horse on the other side of the fence is also an appy (the gray one) who I think started out looking like Lilly but is now more gray than her base color.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mariah - after the song.. they call the wind Mariah  
She's 3 quarter TW and 1 quarter morgan very sweet girl!


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

me and my appy fella, chief, a couple winters ago...









never was much of one for app's until i came across this guy. got a lot of app attitude, but i like him.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's Willow, the app, and Chess the cow! She's actually a spotted draft.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I better put Sunny on here! He has to be the most gorgeous horse I've ever seen. These pics don't do him justice, but here they are:



















Sundance is a 7yr old Paint Clydesdale. His dam (a Paint) is at a theraputic riding clinic. I'm not sure where his Clydesdale sire is. He may look like a teddy bear, but he's chased 4 farriers away by kicking, running over, and biting them. We have a John Lyons- style trainer come down to trim his hooves now (He's pictured with Sundance in the first pic). We're retraining him slowly, as his former owners, sadly, never trained him.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

This is Stacca, he is a Perch/Paint/Standardbred PMU gelding. He has the sweetest personality


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Everyone has such pretty horses. Here are a few of mine
This was a mare I just sold back to the lady I got her from..Only because I can't ride the Qh anymore due to my back. 
Shiloh 14.3h 10yro APHA
























this is my current ride JR 15.3 TWH
























And my MFT Reno 4yro 15.2 h


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

XivoShowjumper said:


> Meet Pepe-- i hate to brag........ but..... he's probs the best looking appy u'll ever find (tehehehe i love him sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow that is one cool looking horse!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

spence said:


> me and my appy fella, chief, a couple winters ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this guy! Like to see his summer coat!


----------



## Harlow (Nov 30, 2009)

Heres some more pics of my boy..and I may be biased but I think he's one of the prettiest app's I've ever seen 














































Sorry theres so many lol


----------



## PaintingMissy (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is Jewel the (AMAZING) Pinto Half Arabian I currently am riding.
The first picture shows her roan spot she has (on her neck).


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Here is Patches our first horse  
Witches Ice Tea is her registered name! We just brought her home on Tues!!


----------



## Meaghan1011 (Dec 28, 2009)

here is a few pics of my appaloosa mare, she is 3 yrs old in the first pic, she is 5 and a half in the second pic


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> Love this guy! Like to see his summer coat!


gracious, how did i miss your post? ask and you shall receive......


























perhaps i'm just strange, but i do LOVE my horse's confirmation. my wife thinks he's got too big of a "quarter horse" butt, but dangit, i like his looks.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Harmony <3
Love her to death  Two gorgeous blue eyes and a huge personality


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Spence, don't listen to your wife. He's got an awesome butt. I love horses with big butts. Gives them the awesome power they need to get the job done. Here's my grey and white Arabian Paint horse. He was 3 in the pic. Sorry for the skinniness, it was taken the night before we put him down, and he was really sick.  The really dark spots on his side are just dirt. And the black and white horse is So Co's half brother Tohr. Tohr was about 8 months old in the pics, and yes he somehow managed to hit about 14.2 hands. Not sure how, cause he was TINY when he first came to the ranch. I really thought about buying him. He's also half Arabian half Paint, and its hard to see but on his hind legs covering the hocks he's actually got some roaning. Really weird, but cute.
SoCo.jpg
soco2.jpg
soco3.jpg
Tohr.jpg
Tohr2.jpg


----------

